# Used RBI Hawk vs. New Dewalt DW788



## TimInIndiana

I'm brand spanking new at all things woodworking. Just starting to get my bearings.

I am interested in purchasing my first scroll saw. I would like to purchase a machine under $500, but with excellent quality that will last me a very long time. I don't want to buy the least expensive machine and then wish I had more later.

If choosing between a $500 new Dewalt DW788 and a used RBI Hawk 226VS in excellent condition for the same price, which would you choose and why? It seems like both machines would satisfy my needs for years to come.


----------



## johnstoneb

Go with the one with the deeper throat, sooner or later you will need it.


----------



## woodsmithshop

I have an RBI HAWK 26" for sale I am asking $500 for it. it is in excellent condition. let me know if interested. I live in Olney Ill, could meet you halfway. not sure how to send pictures on this forum. could try email or PM.


----------



## TimInIndiana

> I have an RBI HAWK 26" for sale I am asking $500 for it. it is in excellent condition. let me know if interested. I live in Olney Ill, could meet you halfway. not sure how to send pictures on this forum. could try email or PM.
> 
> - woodsmithshop


Thanks for the offer! The one for sale near me is quite a bit closer and the price is a little less. I'm just trying to figure out if I'd be better served by the used Hawk or the new DeWalt.


----------



## woodsmithshop

not familiar with the DeWalt. but the RBI is IMHO within the top 4 or 5 scroll saws. it was about #2 after Hegner, then A few new ones have come out recently that have more features.


----------



## tomsteve

just my opinion:
i dont read of problems with the hawks. ive read of different problems with the newer dewalts-the type 2's.
the hawk is a much higher quality saw


----------



## TheFridge

Sheila Landry the scrollsaw lady has reviews on all the scroll saws she has used. Which is a bunch.


----------



## wapakfred

I just bought a used RBI Hawk 220VS 2 years ago, and like it much better than the Dewalt. Now f you find a used Dewalt 788 that says "type 1" on the motor plate at a good price it will be a bit better than the later models (IMHO). That one (type one) is NA made, subsequent models were produced overseas. But the Hawk is a very good scroll saw, arguably second to the Hegner, and while the company has underwent some ownership changes they are still in business and can provide parts.


----------



## cabmaker

Hawk…..no contest


----------



## MrUnix

> Hawk…..no contest
> - cabmaker


+1

US made metal versus overseas made plastic.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## WoodES

Another vote for the Hawk. I found an outstanding deal on a used hawk several years ago and really like the tool. 
It needed a new bellows and I ordered an extra belt. When I called the company, I think I talked with Owner. Support was great and the new parts make the tool work well. I hope to be using more often in future projects.

Go for the Hawk.


----------



## alittleoff

I bought a hawk used but like new about 2 years ago, for 65.00. I've used it 2 or 3 times since I bought it and only see one problem for me. The blades are a little hard to change out. I heard someone say that they made a different setup you could buy for it, but I really never looked. Right now it's just taking up space in my shop. The old fellow that sold it to me kept an old delta to use instead of the Hawk. I told him the Hawk was suppose to be top of the line and a better saw, but he said that he liked using the delta better. He had the saw since new an said it was over 800 when he got it. Some day ill pull it out and see how it works if I ever get the time.
Gerald


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Buyers guide and reviews as mention by that other guy

http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/articles/scroll-saw-selection


----------



## WoodES

Alittleoff, you beat my price by $10. Nice! So what kind of mask did you use?


----------



## alittleoff

Before I bought the saw I told him the saw was worth a lot more than he was asking, and that's when he told me about buying it new for 800.00. I also told him I thought he should keep it and sell the old delta he had, but he totally refused to give up his trusty delta scroll saw. I didn't push the issue and figured I might as well get it before the next guy did so I loaded it up. I really like the saw but it is hard for me to change the blades. Someone somewhere said you could buy a different setup that was a lot easier to use but I don't remember what it is, where to get it. Maybe someone here knows and will post it. I'd sure like to have it for mine.
Gerald


> Alittleoff, you beat my price by $10. Nice! So what kind of mask did you use?
> 
> - WoodES


----------



## company4woodwork

Smitty did you sell your? do you know does yours have a Fasco motor? or if you could post some pictures?


----------



## woodsmithshop

I sold the Hawk quite some time ago.


----------



## kelvancra

I bought a Hegner and an RBI off craigslist and I really like the Hegner for ease of blade changes, but the RBI has variable speed and a bigger throat.


----------



## company4woodwork

Oh geez I realized it was 2018 not 2019 guess I should use a bigger screen


----------



## MrUnix

How are the RBI prices holding up these days? I ran across a 226VS that looks to be in excellent condition for an asking price of $500 - which seems a bit high to me from what I've seen in recent years.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## cjfarmer

De Walt is known for making some great tools and some i can only say they make to sell not to use. I have purged my jobsight power tools of De Walt and wont buy any more of them. My shop tools are also De Walt free for some reason. Maybe ive just had it with trying to figure out which of their tools is the cheapies. At least Bosch puts Skil on the homeowner tools and Skilsaw on the pro tools. Makes it easy to choose the good ones


----------



## company4woodwork

> How are the RBI prices holding up these days? I ran across a 226VS that looks to be in excellent condition for an asking price of $500 - which seems a bit high to me from what I ve seen in recent years.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> 
> - MrUnix


If they have the Fasco motor and speed control RBI told me its worth about $200 if it works right, those motors are ac and the speed control have problems, its more of a matter of when and not if, and right now there is very little fix for them unless you have a electronics repair shop around you, they are working. on getting a motor in production as a replacement but don't know when that will be and it will still cost probably in the area of $300


----------



## MrUnix

> If they have the Fasco motor and speed control RBI told me its worth about $200 if it works right…
> - company4woodwork


I remember hearing about the motor problems, but couldn't remember which one was the issue… thanks. The one I ran across is an Ultra, which I believe has the DC motor.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

